

Less Conf 3010 - The Video Game [video] - hajrice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jVscyPmGP0&feature=player_embedded

======
thewordpainter
ha, that's great. had seen the other promo videos, but missed that one.

i went to the conference this past april...prob my favorite one to date. b/t
jason & david's 'keynote' interview, cameron moll's incredible preso on UI/UX
and dan martell & @balsamiq talking about the incredible growth of their
companies, it covered the gamut.

and best of all, the vibe was just like everyone wants it to be (not so
stuffy), but nobody is willing to see to it...well, allen & steve do.

fyi, i heard they'll be bringing the next one back to atlanta this coming
spring

